# Where the HE11 can i find gaskets T25..



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

title states.. a S13 T25 turbo.. where the heck can i find gaskets for it?


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

Chuck said:


> title states.. a S13 T25 turbo.. where the heck can i find gaskets for it?


gaskets for the 300Z TT are the same IIRC. local nissan dealers would have it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nope. i already checked.. the gasket for the ZTT is a 4bolt outlet flange.. the one i need is 5.. but hte turbo inlet would be the same.. i assume.. i will wait until i have the turbo in hand to go and see whats the deal.


----------



## Angel Carrier (Sep 29, 2003)

Chuck said:


> nope. i already checked.. the gasket for the ZTT is a 4bolt outlet flange.. the one i need is 5.. but hte turbo inlet would be the same.. i assume.. i will wait until i have the turbo in hand to go and see whats the deal.


your T25 seems a lot different from the ones i know.

i used a flange cut from a ZTT downpipe to fab my downpipe. 3 bolts IIRC. haven't seen a 5bolt one myself.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

maybe the guy pulled a wrong gasket or something..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NO NO NO...are you talking about the 5 bolt outlet- to- downpipe??? you dont want a gasket for that...it should be metel-to-metal...you DO want a 4 bolt square gasket fot the mani-to-turbo though...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

What, im talking about the downpipe 5 bolt connector to the turbocharger.. you dont want a gasket?.. wtf.. ive never ever thought that was true.. i do know i need hte 4 bolt gasket though


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> What, im talking about the downpipe 5 bolt connector to the turbocharger.. you dont want a gasket?.. wtf.. ive never ever thought that was true.. i do know i need hte 4 bolt gasket though


I use the 300 Z gasket and 2 holes line up which is enough besides it is thoroughly sandwiched by the housing. No issues with leaks thus far and you should use a gasket AFAIK.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

afaik?.... what the..

anywho, thanks alot wes, i knew i could count on you


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> afaik?.... what the..
> 
> anywho, thanks alot wes, i knew i could count on you


as far as I know


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

well, im not using a 5 bolt DP gasket...either was chimmike, and im not leaking at all..ive always been told NOT TO use a gasket there...you want metal on metal


----------

